# 1983 BBC Wagner series



## fyk5505 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post in these forums so I'm not sure the specific sub-forum this type of question should come under.

I'd like to identify the music which sounds when the credits are displayed at the end of each chapter of the series "Wagner" by the BBC, starring Richrd Burton. Refer here for further details:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085107/

But maybe it's not by Wagner after all...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Just as all eyes turn expectantly towards Bohemia whenever "Sibelius" is mentioned here, I feel as though some eyes turned expectantly towards the Pine Barrens of New Jersey at the mention of *Wagner*.

It appears as though one cannot coax information off of that site without initiating membership, so I'm not able to use the link to help resolve your question. I'll look into your query using other means.

By the way, welcome to our pleasant little cyber-glen, *f*!


----------



## fyk5505 (Dec 31, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> ...
> By the way, welcome to our pleasant little cyber-glen, *f*!


Thanks!

I rather fancy it might be some singing from the Minnesaenger tradition, you know, a sort of German version of the Medieval troubadours. I once heard a recording of this kind of stuff and it sounded alike.


----------



## fyk5505 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Listen and try to identify*

In case someone would give it a try, here's the video clip with the music:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=38H0JK12

The quality of the sound is a bit poor, though.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Well... I tried- and received a "file temporarily unavailable" message. Perhaps I can try again Monday, when I'll have access to a better connection. CTP


----------



## fyk5505 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I got the same message when I tested the download right after I had uploaded the file. But then it worked for me after about 10 min.


----------

